# NAMFS attendee list. Who is going.



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

24HR Corp. Good Choice Preservation Platinum Touch Industries LLC 3Point Lender Services, LLC Green Bullet Enterprises Plunkett Enterpries,Inc./PEI-Alaska MFS A City Suburban Service, Inc. Greyhound Realty Inc. Pool Guard A Little Off The Top Gryphon Group LLC PP Materials LLC A Town Properties Guardmen Properties, Inc.  Precision Field Services A&M Recovery Services, Inc. Hawkeye Field Services Beers Housing, Inc. A2Z Field Services Hawkins Research - Powerclaim Preservation Of Property Services, Inc. AAC Inspections, Inc. hEYE Quality Service Group, LLC Primestar Field Services, Inc. ABC Mortgage Services Higgins and Lovett Field Services Priority Field Services, Inc. Access Information Systems Holly Serpas, Inc. Property Inspections USA, LLC All Over Property Preservation Imagine Service Group, Inc. Property Maintenance, Inc. ALL PRO Asset Solutions, Inc. Independent Securing Services, Inc. Property Pres Wizard All Real Estate Service, LLC Infinity Property Inspections Property Pros LLC All Year Services, LLC Inner City Rehab Prosper Industries, Inc.  Allied Field Service Innovative Inspections Pruvan Alpha Property Preservation Innovative Quality Concepts Pyramid Services American Inspection Systems Inspection Center, Inc. Qualified Mortgage America's InfoMart, Inc. Inspections 4 Real Estate, LLC Qualified West, LLC APS - Advanced Property Services Inspect-IT Verification Services, LLC Quality First Inspection Services, Inc. ARM Property Maintenance, Inc. Inspectorade.com Quest Home Preservation ASAP Properties, Inc. Insurance-Tek Real Estate Inspection & Recovery ASONS Property Preservation & Construction Services Integrated Mortgage Solutions REO Allegiance, Inc. Asset Management Specialist, Inc. Integrity Plus Clean Up REO Property Advisors, Inc. Asset Resolution Group LLC J&R Environmental, Inc. REPPS LLC Assurant Property Advantage Jack Walker Field Services Rimes Property Management, Inc. Bailey Inspection Service - Clemens Associates JBL Associates Rocco's Landscaping & Property Preservation LLC Bailey Property Enterprises, Inc. JefCo Properties Roper Lock Box LLC Baker Inspection Services Jeff Chambers Property Maintenance & Construction Rowe Enterprises, Inc. BargainLocks Jeff Little Property Management RSB Field Services, LLC Barnes Notary & Field Services, Inc. JGM Property Group Safeguard Properties, Inc. BaXol Properties LLC JKM Mortgage Field Services Schnabel, Inc. Bay Area Field Services, LLC JRowell & Associates Secure Field Asset Services BC Connect LLC JSM Enterprises SED Group Berghorst Enterprises LLC JVS Construction Group, Inc Sentinel Field Services, Inc. Bethel Property Services JW Property Preservation LLC Show Me Property Service Bishop Inspection Services, LLC Kaw Valley Field Services LLC Sierra Field Services, Inc. Bliss Contracting LLC Kentuckiana Maint. Assoc. Single Source Training Bluebook International Key Asset Solutions Inc Sizzlin Enterprises LLC Bluewater Field Services, Inc. KNK Home Preservation, Inc. SNG, Inc. BNM Enterprises KRA Field Services, LLC  So Cal Inspectors, Inc. BroLaw Enterprises LLC Laudan Properties, LLC Solution Source, Inc. Buczek Enterprises, LLC Lender Processing Services South Florida Field Services C & E RealEstate Management, LLC LMH Enterprises South Florida Securing, Inc. Capital Investors LLC Lone Star Field Services South Pacific Inspection, Inc. Carlson Field Services Lost Pond Construction, Inc. Southern Customs of Louisiana, Inc. Carolina Properties and Field Services, Inc. Louisiana State Senate Spectrum Field Services, Inc. Carrdan Corporation Luis Ferrer, Inc. SR Maintenance & Management Services, Inc. CDM Services, LLC M & M Mortgage Services, Inc. Sundance Field Services CityScape Real Estate, LLC Madrissa Group Superior Mortgage Services  Cityside Management Corp. Majack Work LLC Surety Lending Solutions Claims Recovery Financial Services, LLC Malama Field Services Sweigart & Associates, Inc. Clawson & Clawson Associates, Inc. MAN Field Services Swenson Construction Clover Home Services Inc Marshall & Swift T&K Property Services, Inc. Coastal Mortgage Services, Inc. MB Field Services Talon Integrated Services, LLC Code Violation Services, Inc. McCall Field Services, Inc. Techspeed, Inc. CoreLogic Field Services MCS The Green Bullet Creditsouth Financial Services Metro Nationwide Field Services, Inc. The Real Estate Solution Group, Inc. Dhandhania Infotech MFS Supply LLC The SarLow Group Dunagan Inspection Services, Inc. Mid Ohio Field Services, LLC TNT Inspections & Consulting LLC East Coast Property Services, LLC Middleberg, Riddle & Gianna T-N-T Property Preservation, LLC East Point Systems, Inc. Midwest Metro Total Lender Services LLC ELEM Holding LLC Miken Construction Trademark Property Solutions, Inc. Energy REO Solutions Miles Preservation Trans South Securing Company Inc. Ericks Inspection Service, Inc. MMC Contracting Services, Inc. TruAssets Extreme Property Solutions, LLC Mobile Business Concepts Two Thumbs Up EZinspections Monster Mowers, Inc. Ultra Corp  F&P, Inc. Morrison Inspection Services, LLC Unlimited Asset Management Group LLC Faith Mortgage Field Services, LLC MSI US Hardware Supply Farelo Group Mueller Mortgage Field Services VS Property Inspection Services, Inc. FI&CS, LLC N & C Services Wagner's Property Management, Inc. Field Asset Services, Inc. National Field Network Walden's Property Preservation Services LLC Field Connections, LLC National Field Representatives Walker Field Services FIPS, INC., dba Colonial Property Group Neals Improvements LLC Watkins Pierce Contracting, Inc. First Freedom Preservation Network Solutions And Optimization, LLC Weltman, Weinberg & Reis Co. LPA Foothills Construction & Restoration, Inc. Nickles Enterprises, Inc. White Van Real Estate Services, L.P. Freedom Enterprise Services LLC Noble Mortgage Field Services Wilmot Field Services, LLC Freedom Property Inspections North Geogia Field Services Wolverine Real Estate Services Garden State Property Services, Inc. NPS, LLC WSR Preservation Services, Inc. Gary's Field Inspection Service Onsite Solutions, Inc. Xactware Solutions, Inc. Gateway Property Solutions P & P Services LLC Xtreme Field Services LLC General Maintenance Pacific Field Service, Inc. York-Jersey Underwriters, Inc. Gibson & Assoc. Professional Claims Management, Inc. PCI West LLC Young Property Management LLC Global Business Partners, Inc. Phoenix Preservation Group ZVN Properties, Inc.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

that hurt my eyes.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I hope that was a cut and paste.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

It was cut and paste and it hurts my eyes as well.

Here is the link

http://namfs.org/Membership/Confere...ConferenceAttendeeList/tabid/302/Default.aspx

there are a few companies on the list I would love to go foreclose on until they pay me.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

LOL. I'm sure a lot of folks here would gladly kick back a percentage of their open accounts to you to go there and "collect."


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Have long since learned, NAMFS does nothing for me. I joined over ten years ago when John Ward was running it... For 5 years paid the $300 plus dues... never did anything that benefited my firm, and came to the conclusion that...it's nothing more than the "fox watching the henhouse".


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> Have long since learned, NAMFS does nothing for me. I joined over ten years ago when John Ward was running it... For 5 years paid the $300 plus dues... never did anything that benefited my firm, and came to the conclusion that...it's nothing more than the "fox watching the henhouse".


Interesting feedback and I have heard nothing to contradict this. Not one person has posted that this little pow wow helped their business.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry, we went twice in past years. No, it didn't do much other than attract more bottom feeding regionals. The bs'ing after was much better.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Sorry, we went twice in past years. No, it didn't do much other than attract more bottom feeding regionals. The bs'ing after was much better.


One of the Nationals I work for acted like I was a small time loser for not going. I just didn't see the point we have about 250 open orders at the moment and need all hands on deck.

That being said I would have loved to mosey up and say hello to a couple of people.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

That is why I quit bootlicking for these Assett Mismanagement Companies.
Some 20 year old can't run his own little 4'x4' kingdom with blue rolling walls, and they wanted to tell me how, when, and where and for how much I should run my company.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I received a call from one of there bottom members...claimed that the press about NAMFS is hurting him....
Jeff Chambers claimed that his business is solely dependent on being a member of NAMFS ass if he wasn't a member he felt he would not receive any work...
He claimed that he SUBS all the work for Kern County from other members of NAMFS and if he wasn't a member he would not have a business.
When I suggested that he was not a stand alone nor was he a BOTG and IMHO opinion was one of the revenue taking problems in the industry the guy actually said...
Now you're pissing me off I ought to come kick your ass.....

Nice to see that even the bottom feeders of this organization has the same mentality as the big dogs....


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

There are similar organizations for every type of industry.

It has been my experience that they are like political parties. Their only goal is to perpetuate their own existence so the people that run them can continue to gain monetary benefit from direct contributions via membership dues or through the insider connections and contacts that they make through the organization. The members rarely benefit beyond the occasional bone tossed in their direction once the owners and controllers of the organization have picked it clean.

I have looked into many of them over the years and have never one time benefited from membership.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> I received a call from one of there bottom members...claimed that the press about NAMFS is hurting him....
> Jeff Chambers claimed that his business is solely dependent on being a member of NAMFS ass if he wasn't a member he felt he would not receive any work...
> He claimed that he SUBS all the work for Kern County from other members of NAMFS and if he wasn't a member he would not have a business.
> When I suggested that he was not a stand alone nor was he a BOTG and IMHO opinion was one of the revenue taking problems in the industry the guy actually said...
> ...


Now you're pissing me off I ought to come kick your ass.....
Did you ask him if he needing cab fair?:whistling2:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Yep.. i joined to when i first got started doing this biz, bought it hook line and sinker.

I have never got one call from being apart of that group, I haven't paid my dues in yrs. 

But im still on their list and still have access. This tread just reminded about them so i thought i might check in with their site and see if i could get in.

Only thing that gets you work in this biz is saying NO... and doing it right the first time every-time.


----------



## rrogers66 (Sep 30, 2013)

I joined one of these organizations years ago in another field. It boiled down to the "big boys" that lead the organization used the dues from that was mostly paid by the "smaller guys" to lobby the state to inact laws to put the small guy out of business.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> guy actually said...
> Now you're pissing me off I ought to come kick your ass.....


The question to have asked him was... "Just how big a boy are ya? Cuz, I stand about 6'3 and 265 lbs, in my bare feet. If ya still feel froggy- jump!" :thumbup:

Or one of my favorites is - "There ain't nothing but air and opportunity between us - and I'm sucking up most of the air."


----------

